# Paravaginal defect repair vs. cystocele repair



## margarete (Jun 23, 2008)

I am confused as to when to use the new code 57285. If a patient has a midline cystocele repaired by vaginal approach would 57240 be used or is that considered a paravaginal defect since the cystocele is caused by the defect in the wall of the vagina?????


----------

